# SLP lm1 catback system vs. straight pipes after stock cats



## SRICON (Nov 10, 2012)

Other than a CAI my 05 gto is stock. What is the difference in sound and performance between the SLP lm1 catback system and x-pipe with muffler delete or completey straight piped form the stock cats. Is there anything unique with the SLP lm1 catback system or is it just a waste of $700? Also for any of you that have the SLP lm1 catback system could you give your review on them, like if the interior drone is tolerable if it exist at all. Thank you i am new to this forum site.:seeya


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the muffler delete on mine and can not wait to put a "real" exhaust on it. I rolled up on a 04 the other day and we were reving back and forth for fun. he hsaid he had the LM1 and it sounded freaking excellent. waaaay better than mine.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Not a fan of the LMs or straight pipes on the GTO.


----------



## 05YellowDevil (Apr 5, 2012)

I have jba shorties with stock cats x pipe and lm2 and it sounds real nice and i get compliments all the time but my buddy has the lm1 and i plan on switching to lm1 the straight pipes dont sound as clean either...


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

05YellowDevil said:


> I have jba shorties with stock cats x pipe and lm2 and it sounds real nice and i get compliments all the time but my buddy has the lm1 and i plan on switching to lm1 the straight pipes dont sound as clean either...


I have a similar set up. Shorties stock mids to x then lm1, was thinking about going to lm2 to reduce interior drone... Is there much drone with your set up with the lm2 resonators? I also am thinking about swapping the x to an h to give it a deeper tone.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You'd get a different sound for sure but you'd gain next to nothing in power. You need to change the midpipes out at minimum. LTs for the best exhaust power add.


----------



## 05YellowDevil (Apr 5, 2012)

Mddrummer911 said:


> I have a similar set up. Shorties stock mids to x then lm1, was thinking about going to lm2 to reduce interior drone... Is there much drone with your set up with the lm2 resonators? I also am thinking about swapping the x to an h to give it a deeper tone.


No there is not much drone at all and i dont have a very deep tone at all... It has a nice light tone but honestly it doesn't impress me much I'm 23 I've had a few old school muscle cars before the GTO and I had basically straight pipes on those cars and I miss the loud rumble and waking up neighborhoods haha
Mine isn't a daily driver either so I don't have to listen to it everyday but I am planning on opening up this LS2 with a big cam, heads, im thinking of redoing the whole exhaust starting with LTs and i haven't fully decided what mufflers i want to finish with :cheers


----------

